
MacKenzie Bezos Writes Amazon Review for Jeff Bezos Biography - mrkn1
https://www.amazon.com/review/R2I0T26SV0ELPP/
======
greenyoda
This is an old review from 2013. Please add "(2013)" to the title.

Original HN discussion from back then:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6674366](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6674366)

~~~
mrkn1
Unfortunately I can't edit the title

